# The weirdest intro's you've ever seen?



## christianarchy (Feb 14, 2010)

(It's impossible to search for this because of all the introductions, let me know if there's already a thread).

A certain recent introduction that will go unreferenced made me laugh quite a bit because of its absurdity.

I have only been here a couple months, though, and only read about half the introductions. *Are there any really weird/dumb/funny intro's I've missed?*

I'm half expecting someone to link me back to mine...I only mention this because now if someone did that, it wouldn't be too original haha.

-Christopher


----------



## Wolfeyes (Feb 14, 2010)

On a car forum, one guy led off with not his relevant interests, like what types of cars he likes, he leads off with his fetishes. Namely feet, pregnant women, and furries.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Feb 14, 2010)

my kind of intro


----------



## TheonetheycallBren (Mar 1, 2018)

So 8 years later, anybody find the golden ticket of intros? Lmao


----------



## blue ant (Mar 5, 2018)

TheonetheycallBren said:


> So 8 years later, anybody find the golden ticket of intros? Lmao


Begone, foul sorcerer! Necromancy is forbidden in this land!


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (May 1, 2018)

But isn't better it necro than to clone?


----------

